# Is there a real way to block these injected youtube ads?



## Megan (Aug 7, 2017)

The new ones that go behind all the adblockers I've tried. It's really worrying to see that people are willing to go as far as to invent a brand new innovative kind of technology just to peddle their lame shit.
 No filters or rules work, no other extensions for chrome. Privacy badger doesn't work either. These annoying grammarly and wix ads are frustrating to watch. Anyone else on the same boat here?


----------



## R00kie (Aug 7, 2017)

Screenshot?


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 7, 2017)

Try Ublock Origin?


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 7, 2017)

You're talking about the ones that are actually in the videos? I've seen a few... I'm pretty sure they aren't "injected." The content creator is making side deals with the advertised companies to actually cut an ad clip into their actual video. No amount of scripting or filtering can change it... Just have to refuse to support those content creators.


----------



## claylomax (Aug 7, 2017)

Can you link to a video with such adverts? I want to test it.

I haven't seen ads in youtube for ages since I use Ublock Origin.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 7, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> You're talking about the ones that are actually in the videos?



In that case, just skip the first 30 seconds? 

Haven't seen any "injected" ads on youtube yet (I mostly watch music videos though).


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 7, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> You're talking about the ones that are actually in the videos? I've seen a few... I'm pretty sure they aren't "injected." The content creator is making side deals with the advertised companies to actually cut an ad clip into their actual video. No amount of scripting or filtering can change it... Just have to refuse to support those content creators.



^this.

Consider it an endless struggle to remain ad-free and do what you should do: vote with your wallet, or in this case, their wallet  and unsub.


----------



## Folterknecht (Aug 7, 2017)

Using FF and µBlock Origin -> no ads


----------



## R00kie (Aug 7, 2017)

I also use uBlock Origin, no ads are coming through at all. If you're talking about the ad spots in the videos, unfortunately, it is out of our power to do anything. Say thanks to the corporate greed that swallowed those youtubers that do this.


----------



## FYFI13 (Aug 7, 2017)

Using AdBlock Plus + No Script, haven't seen YT adds for ages. Except the ones that are part of the video. No software can block these ones.


----------



## Megan (Aug 7, 2017)

There are no skip ad buttons on the video. It says video will play after ad. I have seen the stupid grammarly ads atleast 50 times. They are so annoying



Folterknecht said:


> Using FF and µBlock Origin -> no ads



Will this stop the ads that say video will play after the ad


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 7, 2017)

When I have the ad-block thing from Kaspersky enabled this is exactly what I get as well , unskippable ads. If I disable it it goes to normal , 5 second ads that you can skip.

To be honest , although I might get some flack for saying this , a 5 sec ad doesn't kill anyone. You gotta realize that the more people use ad blockers the more intense this embedded ad shit will get.


----------



## R00kie (Aug 7, 2017)

Megan said:


> Will this stop the ads that say video will play after the ad


It will, it's literally an ad Hitler, it will block everything that it comes in contact with.


----------



## Folterknecht (Aug 7, 2017)

Megan said:


> Will this stop the ads that say video will play after the ad



I don't even know that message


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 7, 2017)

How about clearing your browser cache and flush all cookies first then.

I also never seen any ads in youtube videos unless I'm watching a video of Linus alike which has the ad included in the video but I'm even able to skip this so I really don't see the problem.

(using adblock plus on Chrome)


----------



## vega22 (Aug 7, 2017)

is blocking adverts on youtube the same as piracy?

it is how the vids are funded so by blocking their revenue are you in fact stealing them?

just wondering


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 7, 2017)

vega22 said:


> is blocking adverts on youtube the same as piracy?
> 
> it is how the vids are funded so by blocking their revenue are you in fact stealing them?
> 
> just wondering



Not sure that's how it works. What if you just close your eyes and cover your ears when the ad plays ? Are you stealing ?


----------



## R00kie (Aug 7, 2017)

I don't think ads on Youtube do any impact anymore, mainly because most of the people are blocking them, so most people on the platform started using crowdfunding.


----------



## Disparia (Aug 7, 2017)

I have a YouTube Red subscription and it works quite well for that.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 7, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> Not sure that's how it works. What if you just close your eyes and cover your ears when the ad plays ? Are you stealing ?


----------



## vega22 (Aug 7, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> Not sure that's how it works. What if you just close your eyes and cover your ears when the ad plays ? Are you stealing ?



they would still get paid, so no.


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 7, 2017)

vega22 said:


> they would still get paid, so no.



But on your end it's the same thing. You're not using any illicit piece of software nor are you obligated to not use ad blockers.


----------



## Assimilator (Aug 7, 2017)

uBlock Origin or GTFO.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 7, 2017)

@Megan 


 Are you on mobile?


----------



## vega22 (Aug 7, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> But on your end it's the same thing. You're not using any illicit piece of software nor are you obligated to not use ad blockers.



how is blocking something at the source the same as putting your fingers in your ears while going lalalalalala and hoping it goes away?

one is circumventing a system while the other is being a child


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 7, 2017)

Megan said:


> The new ones that go behind all the adblockers I've tried. It's really worrying to see that people are willing to go as far as to invent a brand new innovative kind of technology just to peddle their lame shit.
> No filters or rules work, no other extensions for chrome. Privacy badger doesn't work either. These annoying grammarly and wix ads are frustrating to watch. Anyone else on the same boat here?



Yes, it is incredibly worrying that people want to get paid for their work.



gdallsk said:


> I don't think ads on Youtube do any impact anymore, mainly because most of the people are blocking them, so most people on the platform started using crowdfunding.



Most of the ones I subscribe to have said the majority of their revenue still comes from Youtube itself.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 7, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> Yes, it is incredibly worrying that people want to get paid for their work.



So _you_ enjoy watching ads?...


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 7, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> So _you_ enjoy watching ads?...



Enjoy?  No.  But I do it.  I have Youtube whitelisted in my ad-blockers(along with a few other sites I frequent including TPU).

I don't enjoy paying for a loaf of bread either, but I do it.  Paying for bread means I have to work.  I really don't like work because it means I'm not sitting watching videos and playing video games.  Watching a 30 second ad or two to get some entertainment isn't a big deal for me.  Compared to actual work, sitting on my ass and watching a 15 or 30 second ad that requires me to do absolutely nothing and put in no effort whatsoever is really not a big deal to me.

I tell you what, if they said "Hey, we'll give you these groceries for free, all you have to do is watch a 1 minute ad for every item you buy." You can bet your ass I'd spend an hour of my time sitting on my lazy ass at the grocery story watching ads.  It's a hell of a lot better than spending the few hours it takes to earn the money dealing with whiny customers.


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 7, 2017)

vega22 said:


> how is blocking something at the source the same as putting your fingers in your ears while going lalalalalala and hoping it goes away?
> 
> one is circumventing a system while the other is being a child



Your still not watching the ad though , which defeats the purpose.


----------



## lZKoce (Aug 7, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> Watching a 30 second ad or two to get some entertainment isn't a big deal for me.  Compared to actual work, sitting on my ass and watching a 15 or 30 second ad that requires me to do absolutely nothing and put in no effort whatsoever is really not a big deal to me.



Things is, IMO, they are not exactly 30 secs. Sometimes ads are two times per video - beginning and middle and sometimes three times. And when you factor in they repeat very often the same ad - 30 min of Youtube watching can get irritating to a degree. Sometimes "ads" are whole reviews or entire mini-movies. I find it complicated as topic. I have my ad-blocker disabled for years for TPU and some other sites, but Youtube...I am not sure.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 7, 2017)

Monetizing YouTube ads is a choice. No one uploads content with an expectation to earn a set amount of money at some point when they become popular enough that begin to generate income from multiple sources.  Add revenue is not the same as generated earned revenue. I'm not quite sure how YouTube in particular works but if you're popular enough, a certain product manufacturer will pay to get their product advertised on your videos. you cant guarantee that  your viewers will watch those ads or that your viewers will purchase the product in those ads, but you can guarantee that you will  allow the product placement either in your video or attached to your video and I'm sure that there's different payment amounts for different formats.

 As an example, Coca-Cola could pay a pilot a certain amount of money to fly his plane over a beach with a banner that says "drink Coca-Cola". That pilot is going to collect the money regardless if 5 people are looking up and seeing the banner or 5000 people. People employed by companies advertising are paid on a quantifiable scale and you can't quantify how many eyes are looking at a medium.  What you can quantify are sales.   So a retailer who's been in business knows certain types of ads generate more sales and they pay a greater amount of money for their product to be placed in those mediums i.e. TV, radio etc.

 Ads are not a guaranteed sales generator in the sense where they don't generate a guaranteed number per ad. All they can do is put the add up pay the person who's promoting the product and hope for the best but you can't force people to view your ad short of tattooing your product on their eye balls.  Anyone who is old enough to remember the Internet and it's early days will probably have a greater  distaste for ads than younger people because we live through the age of flashing invasive pop ups everywhere you went 10 times the page. I have no moral qualms with blocking an ad, because I know that it's in my right to not watch.


----------



## vega22 (Aug 7, 2017)

you have missed the point. they get paid for the ad being shown, you not watching it is a choice.

by blocking it you are saying they do not deserve to get paid for their time and efforts.

but none the less you have still not said if you're stealing the content by blocking them.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 7, 2017)

lZKoce said:


> Things is, IMO, they are not exactly 30 secs. Sometimes ads are two times per video - beginning and middle and sometimes three times. And when you factor in they repeat very often the same ad - 30 min of Youtube watching can get irritating to a degree. Sometimes "ads" are whole reviews or entire mini-movies. I find it complicated as topic. I have my ad-blocker disabled for years for TPU and some other sites, but Youtube...I am not sure.



Anything longer than 30 seconds is skippable, so you have to watch like 10 seconds then click skip.  OMG how terrible!  And yes, longer videos can have ads in the middle, again, not a big deal if I have to watch a minute and a half worth of ads during a 30 minute video.  It really isn't terrible.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 7, 2017)

vega22 said:


> you are saying they do not deserve to get paid for their time and efforts.



the ad is still shown, me not seeing it isnt make it somehow removed from the video, therefore, since i cannot remove the ad, the uploader still is paid

and although different nations have different laws, Ad blocking IS legal in my country, and is my right. The only time it becomes Illegal is when a Adblock Blocker is enabled, and a user tries to circumvent that measure.  Websites have the ability to enable Anti adblockers, has youtube ? nope. the people who are willing to watch ads, watch them, If you forced 10 people who hate ads to watch them, do You really think they are NOT going to be pissed? would you really think forced ads are acceptable?



vega22 said:


> you have still not said if you're stealing the content by blocking them.


 no im not. the content can be viewed with or without Ads, i choose the latter. the host site has the ability to block Adblocking software, but they know that wont fare well, look at other sites who implement that stuff.


----------



## vega22 (Aug 7, 2017)

sorry boydy i thought i had quoted @Vya Domus 

tv stations have been forcing ads since the dawn of the tv, not sure i see your point.

by blocking these ads all we are doing is making the content creators place ads inside the content, which is worse for a few reasons imo.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 7, 2017)

vega22 said:


> sorry boydy i thought i had quoted @Vya Domus
> 
> tv stations have been forcing ads since the dawn of the tv, not sure i see your point.
> 
> by blocking these ads all we are doing is making the content creators place ads inside the content, which is worse for a few reasons imo.



they may try other forms, but based on the way adblock has pushed advertising to crowd funding, im guessing it wont find its way on a larger scale into videos, atleast i hope not. YT generates MASSIVE veiwer numbers, to screw with the formula is NOT a good idea, and not to be done lightly.

i didnt see the name of who you replied to, my bad.


Edit
 In my opinion there's no better way to see how forced advertising works then to see it play out in real life. Look at a site like tweaktown, i used to check it out occasionally ,then they enabled some kind of antiblocker, now I refuse to go to it, and I never will again. I think what will happen is if ads are forced you'll get the people who don't  want advertising not visiting your site anymore , the best choice as of now is to allow it to be blocked and that way your site is still getting the traffic it would normally that's just my opinion on the matter. Theres too many sources for content for exclusivity to be viable.


----------



## vega22 (Aug 7, 2017)

nah it was me, i obviously didn't hit the reply button i thought i had 

you only need to look at some of the more savvy tubers to see it is happening. how many of them talk about the dollar shave club, ting, square space, onit, meundies and many other products during their shows? hell some of them have scripted sections they prerecord and just dump into new content that can take up half the vids.

while i am not hating on them for wanting to get paid i find those more frustrating than a 5 second, hell even a 30 second, clip at the beginning as i can choose to ignore that much easier. but the hidden ads, the product placements....some of the time you do not even know if it is the content or not :s

it is akin to the amd advertorial piece that caused much umbrage here not so long back :|


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Aug 7, 2017)

I don't know how or why but i only have adblock and i didn't get any of this ads you're talking abou.
Could be because that i don't use crome and other google stuff?


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 7, 2017)

HOSTS files


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 7, 2017)

If you are watching a video I assume you want to support the content creator and therefore want to ensure they are paid for their work, no?


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 7, 2017)

Easy Rhino said:


> If you are watching a video I assume you want to support the content creator and therefore want to ensure they are paid for their work, no?



Apparently not.  Any of them that feels people shouldn't be paid for the work they do simply because the payment process is a slight annoyance, I invite you to come work for me.  I won't be paying you, because the small amount of time I have to put in to writing you a paycheck annoys me.  I assume you'll understand and be OK with that.


----------



## Megan (Aug 8, 2017)

skipable ads are fine but the ones that you cant skip annoy me. The ones which say video will play after ad are the ones that truly waste time. They are my 30 secs or a min . Why should i spend it watching an ad of something that i will not be buying


----------



## basco (Aug 8, 2017)

on my tv if there are ads i immediatly switch to another channel. so am i cheating-no.


----------



## Devon68 (Aug 8, 2017)

I have only ubolck orgin installed and haven't seen an add in a long time. That is the way I like it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 8, 2017)

Megan said:


> skipable ads are fine but the ones that you cant skip annoy me. The ones which say video will play after ad are the ones that truly waste time. They are my 30 secs or a min . Why should i spend it watching an ad of something that i will not be buying



They are never a minute, the longest non-skippable ad on youtube is 30 seconds.  And they aren't too long to be worried about.


----------



## Vario (Aug 8, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> Try Ublock Origin?


Ublock origin got rid of them for me.  Try that.  Other adblockers didn't remove them.  In the past I have also need to completely remove the adblocker (though I don't think I've done that yet with UBO) and redownload it to get it working.  I use PaleMoon browser, highly recommend it too.

The rest of this thread is worthless banter.  If you aren't going to offer a blocking solution why bother to post?


----------



## vega22 (Aug 8, 2017)

basco said:


> on my tv if there are ads i immediatly switch to another channel. so am i cheating-no.



the adverts are still shown which is what they pay the station for, you choosing not to watch is not part of that deal and you are not able to remove them with a plugin as you need to wait for the broadcaster. you can bypass it via the use of delayed viewing with a dvr device, but the adverts still air.

you have the same choice to look at another web page while you wait online too....



Vario said:


> The rest of this thread is worthless banter.  If you aren't going to offer a blocking solution why bother to post?



so not blocking them on youtube (and other sites like tpu ) to support the content creators is not a valid point here?


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 8, 2017)

vega22 said:


> so not blocking them on youtube (and other sites like tpu ) to support the content creators is not a valid point here?


Why do I need to even say this but it would be best if a new thread was opened for that( *How do you feel about ad blockers and creators content in reference to being paid* )instead of the crazy derailing of this thread. 
        Back on topic if Ublock doesn't work then it fair to assume the ads are hardcoded


----------



## Megan (Aug 9, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> They are never a minute, the longest non-skippable ad on youtube is 30 seconds.  And they aren't too long to be worried about.


i have had ads that lasted a minute


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 9, 2017)

Megan said:


> i have had ads that lasted a minute



Then they were skippable.  Unless you are talking about ads that the content creators themselves put in their videos, in which case those are skippable too, you just jump ahead in the video.


----------



## Megan (Aug 9, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> Then they were skippable.  Unless you are talking about ads that the content creators themselves put in their videos, in which case those are skippable too, you just jump ahead in the video.


 I wish that was true. I have seen ads that i was forced to watch as they said video will play after ad


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 9, 2017)

Megan said:


> I wish that was true. I have seen ads that i was forced to watch as they said video will play after ad



None of those are over 30 seconds.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 9, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> None of those are over 30 seconds.









Lulz, when does it end....


----------



## Megan (Aug 9, 2017)

obviously you  know more about what i have seen with my eyes than me


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 9, 2017)

Adblock plus has always blocked them for me. But now, im not sure as I pay for Youtube Red so I dont get the ads on my phone.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 9, 2017)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Adblock plus has always blocked them for me. But now, im not sure as I pay for Youtube Red so I dont get the ads on my phone.



Right here as well, adblock plus user on Chrome, no ads for me....


Couldn't it be cookie related as well?


----------



## Megan (Aug 9, 2017)

Will try adblock plus and see if it makes a difference


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 9, 2017)

Megan said:


> Will try adblock plus and see if it makes a difference


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 9, 2017)

Megan said:


> Will try adblock plus and see if it makes a difference


I think if you look closely you'll see a skip option for the ads that run longer than 30 seconds. but with Ublock Origin I don't even get them.


----------



## Megan (Aug 9, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> I think if you look closely you'll see a skip option for the ads that run longer than 30 seconds. but with Ublock Origin I don't even get them.


I get video will play after ad where skip button should be


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 9, 2017)

Megan said:


> I get video will play after ad where skip button should be


Thats odd and what's even odder is the fact that you get the placecard at the wrong side of the video screen too.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 9, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> Apparently not.  Any of them that feels people shouldn't be paid for the work they do simply because the payment process is a slight annoyance, I invite you to come work for me.  I won't be paying you, because the small amount of time I have to put in to writing you a paycheck annoys me.  I assume you'll understand and be OK with that.



I'm confused. Are you agreeing with me?


----------



## Megan (Aug 9, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> Thats odd and what's even odder is the fact that you get the placecard at the wrong side of the video screen too.


That image is  a pic i found on google to explain the issue i face. I didnt screenshot it when i myself suffered a minute long ad because of this


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 9, 2017)

Megan said:


> That image is  a pic i found on google to explain the issue i face. I didnt screenshot it when i myself suffered a minute long ad because of this


Could you provide your own screen shot of this happening and a url?


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 9, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> Could you provide your own screen shot of this happening and a *url*?



Yeah, I'd like to test this as well....


----------



## Megan (Aug 9, 2017)

when i experience it again i will take a screen shot ad post it here


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 9, 2017)

Megan said:


> obviously you  know more about what i have seen with my eyes than me



I know how youtube works, yes, very well.



Easy Rhino said:


> I'm confused. Are you agreeing with me?



I'm answering your question.  Apparently they do not want the content creators to get paid for their work.

Yes, I'm agreeing with your sarcasm with my own sarcasm.



Megan said:


> That image is  a pic i found on google to explain the issue i face. I didnt screenshot it when i myself suffered a minute long ad because of this



The problem is, no one is saying that doesn't come up.  I've seen it loads of times on ads.  But never on an ad over 30 seconds.

Here is a funny thing that happened though.  Apparently, if you have ublock there is an issue where it won't block that ad, but it _will_ block the Skip Ad UI.

Here is a reddit thread on it: https://www.reddit.com/r/youtube/co...getting_lots_of_long_unskippable_ads/d4cutae/

And also probably why I've never seen a long unskippable ad, since my Adblocker has youtube whitelisted I always see the skip ad button.


----------



## videobruce (Aug 15, 2017)

Megan said:


> There are no skip ad buttons on the video. It says video will play after ad. I have seen the stupid grammarly ads atleast 50 times. They are so annoying


I saw that ad once and it was annoying after the first five seconds!

This deal must of just started.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 15, 2017)

Megan said:


> I wish that was true. I have seen ads that i was forced to watch as they said video will play after ad



Instead of trying to circumvent, consider walking away from the PC and do something else for a few moments


----------



## qubit (Aug 16, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Instead of trying to circumvent, consider walking away from the PC and do something else for a few moments


Putting the kettle on for a cup of tea or coffee will also help to kill some time for those that force you to sit through several minutes.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 16, 2017)

When i watch MotoGp i watch it on 2 different streams and 2 seperate monitors, that way if there is any buffering or adverts i watch the other.



.i also advocate putting the kettle on as does my doctor because caffeine stimulates the production of cerebral/spinal fluid.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 28, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> How about clearing your browser cache and flush all cookies first then.
> 
> I also never seen any ads in youtube videos unless I'm watching a video of Linus alike which has the ad included in the video but I'm even able to skip this so I really don't see the problem.
> 
> (using adblock plus on Chrome)


For some reason in in Chrome the adds are not displayed, but in IE, there is not fricking way to disable those.


----------

